# You Heard It Here First.



## secdrl (Aug 10, 2012)

2:00am eastern time: Mitt Romney chooses Wisconsin Rep. Paul Ryan as his VP running mate.

ROMNEY/RYAN 2012


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 2:00am eastern time: Mitt Romney chooses Wisconsin Rep. Paul Ryan as his VP running mate.
> 
> ROMNEY/RYAN 2012



now we just need to get mitt romney to win the election


then die..


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope alot of people know this Ryan-a VP should have some kind of popularity to garnish votes-I think Biden actually helped obama because he was well known


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't you guys think this will cost him FL?  I'm not too sure the fogies like the Ryan Medicare plan.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 11, 2012)

Romney/Ryan for the win


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Mabry said:


> Don't you guys think this will cost him FL?  I'm not too sure the fogies like the Ryan Medicare plan.



Ryan's reverse robin hood budget took care of that.  "economics" out of the far right is way out there in the stratosphere.  their plan to further increase inequality with more top-down grants takes a sluggish economy and not only applies the brakes on it but would send it in reverse.  great for the top 1% and bad for everyone else.


----------



## FUZO (Aug 11, 2012)

Romney will win Florida no problem and Barry is finished after 4 years.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> Ryan's reverse robin hood budget took care of that.  "economics" out of the far right is way out there in the stratosphere.  their plan to further increase inequality with more top-down grants takes a sluggish economy and not only applies the brakes on it but would send it in reverse.  great for the top 1% and bad for everyone else.



you forgot to mention Ryan's budget plan doesn't balance the budget until 30 years while increasing govt spending every single year. 
 And still there are people who still get tricked into thinking republicans are for small govt


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> Ryan's reverse robin hood budget took care of that.  "economics" out of the far right is way out there in the stratosphere.  their plan to further increase inequality with more top-down grants takes a sluggish economy and not only applies the brakes on it but would send it in reverse. *great for the top 1% and bad for everyone else.*



Would you expect anything else from a gajillionaire like Romney?

Not saying Obama's plan is the best for the U.S., of course, but this election seems to define _a rock and a hard place._


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2012)

AP Source: Romney Picks Ryan for Running Mate - YouTube

Romney Names Paul Ryan His No. 2 - YouTube

Ryan "Deeply Excited" to Be Romney's VP Pick - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> now we just need to get mitt romney to win the election
> 
> 
> then die..



Romney agrees!

Romney's Gaffe in Introducing Ryan - YouTube


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't wait for the Ryan/Biden debates. Can you imagaine how awful that's going to be?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

LAM's hit it on the head.

Let's see, Mitt "I'll be whomever you want me to be" Romney has picked Paul "I know shit about economics but here's my plan to gut the middle class" Ryan.

Should be a horserace in November.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Would you expect anything else from a* gajillionaire like Romney*?
> 
> Not saying Obama's plan is the best for the U.S., of course, but this election seems to define _a rock and a hard place._



Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.




the truth can be a real bitch..

mitt earned his money though, all the congressmen kept voting themselves pay raises while having single-digit approval ratings.


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.



Mitt's assets are said to be between $190-250M

Mitt Romney's net worth: Up to $255M, according to filing - POLITICO.com

Romney's net worth remains between $190 million-$250 million

2010 Net Worth House & Senate, etc.
Net Worth, 2010 | Personal Finance Disclosure | OpenSecrets


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.


The median net worth of Congress's members is $913,000.
Members of Congress' Net Worth Rose 25 Percent Despite Economy

Or

$878,500  Congress: My net worth is more than yours - May. 8, 2012

Romney's net worth over a quarter of billion dollars.  At least we think it is.  That's 250 million

Romney's net worth stays near $250 million - politics - Decision 2012 - NBCNews.com


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

Swiper said:


> you forgot to mention Ryan's budget plan doesn't balance the budget until 30 years while increasing govt spending every single year.
> And still there are people who still get tricked into thinking republicans are for small govt



they want small government for the people and big gov for the markets.  

there's only a handful of country's in the world with small governments and they all have small populations and no "free trade agreements" and no history of warring and imperialism and not an energy exporter.  there is no high population country with "small government" now or ever in world history.   present day country's with small gov are places like somalia, afghanistan, belguim, hong kong and some others.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

You didn't post that, someone else did. ^^^


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You didn't post that, someone else did. ^^^



and the government helped them make it


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Your out-of-context quote is empty headed marketing.  Please don't devolve to that level of mentation.



Standard Donkey said:


> and the government helped them make it


Man is, at one and the same time, a solitary being and a social being.  As a solitary being, he attempts to protect his own existence and that  of those who are closest to him, to satisfy his personal desires, and to  develop his innate abilities. As a social being, he seeks to gain the  recognition and affection of his fellow human beings, to share in their  pleasures, to comfort them in their sorrows, and to improve their  conditions of life. Only the existence of these varied, frequently  conflicting, strivings accounts for the special character of a man, and  their specific combination determines the extent to which an individual  can achieve an inner equilibrium and can contribute to the well-being of  society. It is quite possible that the relative strength of these two  drives is, in the main, fixed by inheritance. But the personality that  finally emerges is largely formed by the environment in which a man  happens to find himself during his development, by the structure of the  society in which he grows up, by the tradition of that society, and by  its appraisal of particular types of behavior. The abstract concept  ?society? means to the individual human being the sum total of his  direct and indirect relations to his contemporaries and to all the  people of earlier generations. The individual is able to think, feel,  strive, and work by himself; but he depends so much upon society?in his  physical, intellectual, and emotional existence?that it is impossible to  think of him, or to understand him, outside the framework of society.  It is ?society? which provides man with food, clothing, a home, the  tools of work, language, the forms of thought, and most of the content  of thought; his life is made possible through the labor and the  accomplishments of the many millions past and present who are all hidden  behind the small word ?society.?

It is evident, therefore, that the dependence of the individual upon  society is a fact of nature which cannot be abolished?just as in the  case of ants and bees. However, while the whole life process of ants and  bees is fixed down to the smallest detail by rigid, hereditary  instincts, the social pattern and interrelationships of human beings are  very variable and susceptible to change. Memory, the capacity to make  new combinations, the gift of oral communication have made possible  developments among human being which are not dictated by biological  necessities. Such developments manifest themselves in traditions,  institutions, and organizations; in literature; in scientific and  engineering accomplishments; in works of art. This explains how it  happens that, in a certain sense, man can influence his life through his  own conduct, and that in this process conscious thinking and wanting  can play a part.

Why Socialism? :: Monthly Review


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


Senator Winfrey, Congressman Soros, Senator Edwards, and congressman Gore.

None of those people are in Congress.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Senator Winfrey, Congressman Soros, Senator Edwards, and congressman Gore.
> 
> None of those people are in Congress.




I didn't say they were. But, they are raging liberals that support the liberal cause and there is NEVER criticism about their wealth.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Blah, bah, blah...SD's remarks were not "out-of-context." As a matter of fact, the entire original statement from the president is even more disturbing than just that small text. The president truly believes that government is the answer and solution to ALL problems facing American. Apparently, you feel the same way. Sad.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I didn't say they were. But, they are raging liberals that support the liberal cause and there is NEVER criticism about their wealth.



Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt.




Okay?? That had nothing to do with the poster.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Okay?? That had nothing to do with the poster.


I'm sorry.  I am trying to be civil.  But between your foolishness and my scotch, I'm sort of losing ground here.

Pal, you posted the bullshit verbatim "Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt."

Then some simp posts the alleged worth of people whom support the democratic party.

Maybe you could explain for everyone what idea it is that you are attempting to convey with your commentary?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> now we just need to get mitt romney to win the election
> 
> 
> then die..



^ who's this mitt romney you're talking about? I thought he was dead from tax evasion?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ who's this mitt romney you're talking about? I thought he was dead from tax evasion?




if only everyone who evaded taxes would die.. 

we'd be out a lot of congressmen lol


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> I'm sorry.  I am trying to be civil.  But between your foolishness and my scotch, I'm sort of losing ground here.
> 
> Pal, you posted the bullshit verbatim "Virtually every democratic member in congress has a higher net worth than Mitt."
> 
> ...




Maybe that scotch is causing the socialistic disillusion that you're portraying? Maybe?

You're either black, unemployed or feel you're entitled to a whole bunch of "free" stuff. Which one is it? Those are the only three somewhat logical explanations that one may have to support the current CIC.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> if only everyone who evaded taxes would die..
> 
> we'd be out a lot of congressmen lol




Sooooo, I should be concerned with what Mitt Romney does with his money, but not give two shits about what Barry does with mine? Liberal hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 11, 2012)

Two options to choose from, might as well flip a coin.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Maybe that scotch is causing the socialistic disillusion that you're portraying? Maybe?
> 
> You're either black, unemployed or feel you're entitled to a whole bunch of "free" stuff. Which one is it? Those are the only three somewhat logical explanations that one may have to support the current CIC.


You almost make me feel like I should regret coming back to this site after a 3-4 year absence.

Son, there is nothing to gain through advertising your ignorance.  Your pathetic ramblings indicate a very young commentator.  Please rethink your position.  The Golden Rule is often castigated, but it is a sound grounding for a fledgling perspective.  

Believe it or not, you are loved.  Here are some suggestions to pursue to make you a more complete human being:  Einstein: Ideas and Opinions.  Plato: The Symposium, Comparative Religion by Harry Tiebout, Jr., that should be good for now.


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Blah, bah, blah...SD's remarks were not "out-of-context." As a matter of fact, the entire original statement from the president is even more disturbing than just that small text. The president truly believes that government is the answer and solution to ALL problems facing American. Apparently, you feel the same way. Sad.



there is no such thing as a free market that is wholly divorced from laws, regulation and government. The markets as they  exists, are functions of those property rights that were modified to exclude communal rights as is stated in the Declaration of Independence. The legal infrastructure of capitalism is what separates ownership from labor, and turns the marketplace into an inherently "owner friendly" institution.

Government created this marketplace because it created the infrastructure that makes it possible. Government, therefore, has implicit authority over it.  government has created the problem with the US economy with 30 years of top-down grants and legislation that has ruined the US economy all for the sake of short term gains.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> You *almost make me feel *like I should regret coming back to this site after a 3-4 year absence.
> 
> Son, there is nothing to gain through advertising your ignorance. Your pathetic ramblings indicate a very young commentator. Please rethink your position. The Golden Rule is often castigated, but it is a sound grounding for a fledgling perspective.
> 
> Believe it or not, you are loved. Here are some suggestions to pursue to make you a more complete human being: Einstein: Ideas and Opinions. Plato: The Symposium, Comparative Religion by Harry Tiebout, Jr., that should be good for now.




Please let me know what I can do to make you fully regret it. Your attempt at fancy, degrading rhetoric is far from impressive. Go sell that idealogue to a group of kids that'll suck it up. I'm not buyin' it.

The fact that you make an attempt to come off as intelligent, yet wholly support the liberal agenda shows me you suffer from intellectual deficiency.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> there is no such thing as a free market that is wholly divorced from laws, regulation and government. The markets as they exists, are functions of those property rights that were modified to exclude communal rights as is stated in the Declaration of Independence. The legal infrastructure of capitalism is what separates ownership from labor, and turns the marketplace into an inherently "owner friendly" institution.
> 
> Government created this marketplace because it created the infrastructure that makes it possible. Government, therefore, has implicit authority over it. government has created the problem with the US economy with 30 years of top-down grants and legislation that has ruined the US economy all for the sake of short term gains.



I know, Lam. The business owner couldn't have been smart enough if the government didn't provide the roads for him to get to class. Nobody could've made purchases from him if the government didn't provide the internet to research his business. See, the government couldn't have done ANY of this without the taxpayer money. Technically, the government needs us, we don't need it.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Please let me know what I can do to make you fully regret it. Your attempt at fancy, degrading rhetoric is far from impressive. Go sell that idealogue to a group of kids that'll suck it up. I'm not buyin' it.
> 
> The fact that you make an attempt to come off as intelligent, yet wholly support the liberal agenda shows me you suffer from intellectual deficiency.


I am intelligent.   I have a BS, a JD and an LLM.  Am I wise? sort of.  But time's the great teacher...time.  I have that.  You do not.

I don't want your respect, hell, even your acknowledgement.  I have nothing to gain whether you act like a dick or take my educational advice.  I'm here to help.  Maybe someday you'll understand that.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I know, Lam. The business owner couldn't have been smart enough if the government didn't provide the roads for him to get to class. Nobody could've made purchases from him if the government didn't provide the internet to research his business. See, the government couldn't have done ANY of this without the taxpayer money. Technically, the government needs us, we don't need it.


How does the federal government pay its bills?


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> I am intelligent. I have a BS, a JD and an LLM. Am I wise? sort of. But time's the great teacher...time. I have that. You do not.
> 
> I don't want your respect, hell, even your acknowledgement. I have nothing to gain whether you act like a dick or take my educational advice. I'm here to help. Maybe someday you'll understand that.



Having all of the degrees in the world doesn't substitute for common sense. I have an undergraduate degree in homeland security. It's clear your degree(s) aren't in common sense. 

You're the type of individual that we *don't *need educating anybody. Espeically our nation's youth. Your "educational advice" is nothing more than partisan beliefs and form a personally driven agenda. Beliefs that most people have no interest in obtaining.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> How does the federal government pay its bills?



They print money. They ran out of ours, so they want more. Whatever the difference is, they'll just print.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Lucky you.  My bottle runs low but I'll respond.  Common sense presupposes common experience.  My experience is nothing like yours.  Do you understand the implications of that statement?  I think not.

Your education is useless because you haven't learned what it means to be a man.  Let me help you to that end.  In this society, we care for those whom are lesser than we....like you compared to me.  That might hurt for a bit but I am here to help you.  You can fight my efforts but you will lose in the end.  Life presents many challenges...it doesn't help to deal with that uncommon observation unless you are some selfish, libertarian douchebag thinking that society owes you something.  I'm no mindreader but I've encountered libertarian losers like yourself many times before.  As ridiculous as this may sound:  don't take that personally.  Move beyond it.  You will not achieve anything until you understand that you are a servant to your fellow human.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> They print money. They ran out of ours, so they want more. Whatever the difference is, they'll just print.


Wrong.
'
The government does not print money to pay its bills.  It enters payment directives to banks. The government hasn't paid its bills with printed money since August of 1971.  

Here's a question.  Did the US Federal government print money to cover the cost of the TARP payments?

You don't know what you're talking about but you are here making all sorts of ridiculous pronouncements.  Don't embarrass yourself any further.  Accept this link as my gift to you:  How to cure recessions, inflations, stagflations and depressions while cutting taxes. The solutions for the federal debt, federal deficit, Medicare reform and solutions, Social Security reform and solutions, education, the infrastructure, balanced bu

Sure, your first reaction will be to stomp on me.  But if you are smart, you'll end up thanking me.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Lucky you. My bottle runs low but I'll respond. Common sense presupposes common experience. My experience is nothing like yours. Do you understand the implications of that statement? I think not.
> 
> Your education is useless because you haven't learned what it means to be a man. Let me help you to that end. In this society, we care for those whom are lesser than we....like you compared to me. That might hurt for a bit but I am here to help you. You can fight my efforts but you will lose in the end. Life presents many challenges...it doesn't help to deal with that uncommon observation unless you are some selfish, libertarian douchebag thinking that society owes you something. I'm no mindreader but I've encountered libertarian losers like yourself many times before. As ridiculous as this may sound: don't take that personally. Move beyond it. You will not achieve anything until you understand that you are a servant to your fellow human.



You make it too easy for me. You prove my point(s). Typical liberal, when you start to lose the factual side of the debate, you turn to name calling and empty remarks. I haven't learned to be a man? Normally I would just dismiss nonsense like that, but I'm curious as to where you were going with that? 

Trust me, bro; I don't take it personally. Your posts give me my daily chuckle. Talk to you soon, sweetcheeks.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Lucky you.  My bottle runs low but I'll respond.  Common sense presupposes common experience.  My experience is nothing like yours.  Do you understand the implications of that statement?  I think not.
> 
> Your education is useless because you haven't learned what it means to be a man.  Let me help you to that end.  In this society, we care for those whom are lesser than we....like you compared to me.  That might hurt for a bit but I am here to help you.  You can fight my efforts but you will lose in the end.  Life presents many challenges...it doesn't help to deal with that uncommon observation unless you are some selfish, libertarian douchebag thinking that society owes you something.  I'm no mindreader but I've encountered libertarian losers like yourself many times before.  As ridiculous as this may sound:  don't take that personally.  Move beyond it.  You will not achieve anything until you understand that you are a servant to your fellow human.




here is a link for you, you don't even have to thank me  Alcoholics Anonymous :


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ who's this mitt romney you're talking about? I thought he was dead from tax evasion?



he paid his taxes, its timothy geitner and cronies you're probably thinking of


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You make it too easy for me. You prove my point(s). Typical liberal, when you start to lose the factual side of the debate, you turn to name calling and empty remarks. I haven't learned to be a man? Normally I would just dismiss nonsense like that, but I'm curious as to where you were going with that?
> 
> Trust me, bro; I don't take it personally. Your posts give me my daily chuckle. Talk to you soon, sweetcheeks.


What factual debate? Your values indicate that you are self important.   You still act like an animal.

Please keep your 'sweetcheeks' faggotry to yourself.  I don't care for you that way.

Bring on some of your facts and I'll destroy you where you stand.  Ok?


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> What factual debate? Your values indicate that you are self important. You still act like an animal.
> 
> Please keep your 'sweetcheeks' faggotry to yourself. I don't care for you that way.
> 
> Bring on some of your facts and *I'll destroy you where you stand*. Ok?



Eddie?


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> What factual debate? Your values indicate that you are self important.   You still act like an animal.
> 
> Please keep your 'sweetcheeks' faggotry to yourself.  I don't care for you that way.
> 
> Bring on some of your facts and I'll destroy you where you stand.  Ok?



alcohol and the internet is a bad combo for you, you try way too hard. relax, don't be so serious, no one is taking you serious anyway


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

You are not deserving of the big brain god gave you.  You deserve only unprotected spinal marrow.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Most cowards scream for help.  Come on.  You're tough.  I'll destroy your arguments.  Is that better for your fragile sensibilities?  You pussy.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thats him, you know his asshole must be pretty damn jealous with all that shit coming out of his mouth all the time


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

That joke is as old as the dinosaur sperm on your lips.  If you want to discuss the matter at hand, then do so.  Otherwise, go away.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 11, 2012)

You are the biggest punk I ever knew


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Thats him, you know his asshole must be pretty damn jealous with all that shit coming out of his mouth all the time




 Yeah, he's torqued. I'll say it again, common sense will get you a long way in life. Dicker should just stick with alcohol and his..umm...degrees.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

What are you 10 years old?  Step aside sonny.  Let men debate here.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

You're a coward.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yeah, he's torqued. I'll say it again, common sense will get you a long way in life. Dicker should just stick with alcohol and his..umm...degrees.


You're a pussy.  That's better.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Most cowards scream for help.  Come on.  You're tough.  I'll destroy your arguments.  Is that better for your fragile sensibilities?  You pussy.




ooh, a litttle E anger from the forum alcoholic, lol loser.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Most cowards scream for help.  Come on.  You're tough.  I'll destroy your arguments.  Is that better for your fragile sensibilities?  You pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Losers will play.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Let me know if you ever make it to Pa. Eddie, We got a nice hole dug up in the pocono's for you


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Most cowards scream for help.  Come on.  You're tough.  I'll destroy your arguments.  Is that better for your fragile sensibilities?  You pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me elaborate....I tell these braniacs I'm having a drink and the toads go to town on that.  Wow.  what insight and genius.

I'm sorry that's genious for you internet warriors.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Let me know if you ever make it to Pa. Eddie, We got a nice hole dug up in the pocono's for you


Nice debate.  Needless to say, I could crush you like an empty coke can.

Now you can go back to your pathological masturbation with shemale porn.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Nice debate. Needless to say, I could crush you like an empty coke can.
> 
> Now you can go back to your pathological *masturbation with shemale porn*.



That remark is grounds for immediate banning. You've been out of the game for a while, old timer.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Nice debate. Needless to say, I could crush you like an empty coke can.
> 
> Now you can go back to your pathological masturbation with shemale porn.




Yeah, judging by your avi, you look like you'd really crush him.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That remark is grounds for immediate banning. You've been out of the game for a while, old timer.


You are just about the biggest pussy I've ever seen on Internet boards.

Would you like to bend over and spread with your next cowardly plea to have me banned?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yeah, judging by your avi, you look like you'd really crush him.


So you argue avis with gusto?  Like I said, "you're a pussy!"


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

And check again Sonny, I've paid for my access.  You're a fucking libertarian freeloader....what a shock.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> You are just about he biggest pussy I've ever seen on Internet boards.
> 
> Would you like to bend over and spread with your next cowardly plea to have me banned?



Whatever you say, Laverne.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Whatever you say, Laverne.



Laverne.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Whatever you say, Laverne.


Run along little girl.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Laverne.


Coward


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Run along little girl.



How's Lenny and Squiggy?  They been giving you the ol' DP and you're a little sore?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How's Lenny and Squiggy?  They been giving you the ol' DP and you're a little sore?


That's really funny.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> How's Lenny and Squiggy? They been giving you the ol' DP and you're a little sore?



 And it begins...this is gonna be a meltdown thread.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> That's really funny.



Sure is.  Shirley been giving to you, too?  With a big strap-on nicknamed "black mamba"?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Sure is.  Shirley been giving to you, too?  With a big strap-on nicknamed "black mamba"?


Have you told your therapist about your male dominated sexual fantasies?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Sure is.  Shirley been giving to you, too?  With a big strap-on nicknamed "black mamba"?


You can't win.  A loser is a fucking loser and that is you.

I'm a guy having a scotch laughing at you and your friends.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> You can't win.  A loser is a fucking loser and that is you.
> 
> I'm a guy having a scotch laughing at you and your friends.



Scotch?  You aren't fooling anyone.  You're sitting in your shit and piss stained boxers drinking skunked beer.  And that's where you're all fucked up:  It isn't about winning.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Have you told your therapist about your male dominated sexual fantasies?



Your therapist ever suggest you just blow your brains out?  Or is he making too much money off your misfiring synapses?


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Scotch?  You aren't fooling anyone.  You're sitting in your shit and piss stained boxers drinking skunked beer.  And that's where you're all fucked up:  It isn't about winning.


I thought I told you rightwing shemales how to act like a man?  You're failing that test badly.  But, like it's been said, "a loser is a loser" and you fit that description to a "T."


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> I thought I told you rightwing shemales how to act like a man?  You're failing that test badly.  But, like it's been said, "a loser is a loser" and you fit that description to a "T."



The only thing you've told anybody is that you like to gobble the Big Ragoo's man goo.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Come on, Deck!! Just close your account for a few more years. Zap is raping dat ass.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker, you're boring.  Go let Mr. DeFazio stick it in your crapper, it'll mellow you out like it usually does.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2012)

Obama will win again, mark my words.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> Obama will win again, mark my words.



I actually agree.   Not that it matters, either way the citizens will lose.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> Obama will win again, mark my words.


Hi Prince.

I'm gone for a few years and  I come back to find these maggots infesting your fine board?

That's ok.  I know you can't do anything about that.  And frankly I am a supporter of free speech.  So I wouldn't want you to do anything about them as far as banning goes.

So I guess I am saying, thanks for keeping the site going after all these years. 

Take care Sir.


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

Decker said:


> Wrong.
> '
> The government does not print money to pay its bills.  It enters payment directives to banks. The government hasn't paid its bills with printed money since August of 1971.
> 
> Here's a question.  Did the US Federal government print money to cover the cost of the TARP payments?



you are spot on...

the FED prints money to give to Wallstreet and other large US firms mainly to prop up stock share prices when performing credit default swaps or to cover the costs of transactions based on derivatives, etc..  basically the ones that cause all of the financial problems are the ones that get funded directly from the Fed and US treasury while those that make the least have to bare the economic consequences of monetary inflation, job loss, etc...etc...etc...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> Obama will win again, mark my words.



And it won't even be close.  It's a shame too, Obama isn't significantly better than Romney anyway.


----------



## Decker (Aug 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> you are spot on...
> 
> the FED prints money to give to Wallstreet and other large US firms mainly to prop up stock share prices when performing credit default swaps or to cover the costs of transactions based on derivatives, etc..  basically the ones that cause all of the financial problems are the ones that get funded directly from the Fed and US treasury while those that make the least have to bare the economic consequences of monetary inflation, job loss, etc...etc...etc...


The government is monetarily sovereign.  That means that government has no means.  Taxes do not fund the federal government.  Taxes used to fund the government when the dollar was backed by gold but that has not been the case since 1971.

To pay the federal government's bills, borrowing is not necessary.  Taxes are not necessary, therefore the only major rationale for taxes is to curb the accretion of excessive wealth, thus keeping such people active in the economic landscape.  Taxes destroy dollars.  Federal spending creates dollars.

As a monetarily sovereign nation, we can pay all our bills and do so much more.  Granted the states have to live within their means...taxes to spending for the states are not monetarily sovereign.  But not the federal government b/c it is monetarily sovereign.  While inflation and deflation are concerns, oil prices are an excellent indicator of inflation..Creating dollars, i.e., printing money, is not.

That's not my political ax to grind.  

That's how our government works relative to our economic situation.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2012)

Are we keeping it civil here?

Hugs,
Mr. Mom


----------



## Curt James (Aug 11, 2012)

^^^^ On second thought...

Moved from Open Chat to AG! 

_Have at, gentlemen!_


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2012)

your forgetting one thing and that is that taxes are what creates value when dealing with fiat currency as it has no intrinsic value of it's own not being backed by any tangible asset.  the acceptance of currency by the government along with the the future prospect that they currency will be redeemable in the future  currency or money is only the medium of exchange for goods and services.  in a perfect world party's could trade goods and services with each other and money would not even be needed utilizing nash equilibrium if all party's involved stood by their obligations 100% of the time as "perfect" competitors/traders.  also modern governments are also consumers as they buy goods and services from the economy which counts towards GDP when not a transfer payment of money collected via taxation.

taxation has been a fundamental part of every major economic system and every society on the planet dating back to ancient egypt.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Decker said:


> Nice debate. Needless to say, I could crush you like an empty coke can.
> 
> Now you can go back to your pathological masturbation with shemale porn.


You talk a good game Edward thats about it,  you are nothing but a Mary who hides behind the confines of his computer screen


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2012)

Decker said:


> The government is monetarily sovereign.  That means that government has no means.  *Taxes do not fund the federal government*.  Taxes used to fund the government when the dollar was backed by gold but that has not been the case since 1971.
> 
> To pay the federal government's bills, borrowing is not necessary.  Taxes are not necessary, therefore the only major rationale for taxes is to curb the accretion of excessive wealth, thus keeping such people active in the economic landscape.  Taxes destroy dollars.  Federal spending creates dollars.
> 
> ...



Then where do the funds come from just curios


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Then where do the funds come from just curios



Cause I'm pretty sure the salary for the president comes from or taxes paid to the treasury dept.  unless he is not part of the federal government.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 12, 2012)

secdrl said:


> , the government needs us, we don't need it.



^^^^


----------



## DOBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Decker - Maybe I'll come back to the U.S. and stand in Obamas modern day bread line so that working guys like secdrl can pay my way. I hope Obama wins again I want shit to be rough!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

what a cocksucker.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

yea i know it's old news but i thought it went well with the old picture which is OBVIOUSLY his reaction to 2 girls one cup. 

does anyone actually know why he's making a "put this person on my list of people to kill" face? 

one crazy looking fucker.


----------



## squigader (Aug 13, 2012)

One less reason to vote for Romney, Ryan's got some wrong ideas.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 13, 2012)

and??? Barack Obama ATE a dog. Come on.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> and??? Barack Obama ATE a dog. Come on.



I'm still not voting for him but that's kinda cool.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 13, 2012)

Dog cruelty VS Obamas cruelty to humanity... Hmm?


----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2012)

.......legalize weed  ....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> and??? Barack Obama ATE a dog. Come on.



yea. to me it's not one is better than the other. it's when the fuck will we get a real candidate. 

maybe that's why we keep getting such shit presidents cuz we think we have to vote for one of the piles of shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

to put this in terms some of you can understand better. they are saying to you

do you want to get fucked in the ass by this bull or this horse...

if you say you don't want the bull to fuck you in the ass does it mean you want the horse to?

maybe the right answer is neither.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

for those unfamiliar with this, Obama was fed dog meat as a little boy in indonesia. hardly anything one can fault him for.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yea. to me it's not one is better than the other. it's when the fuck will we get a real candidate.
> 
> maybe that's why we keep getting such shit presidents cuz we think we have to vote for one of the piles of shit.



You are so staggeringly correct on this.  

The reason we have this pile of shit situation is because we, as a people, have allowed ourselves to become so divided on issues based on lies.  That's right, *JimmyUSA*, lies.  Lies that people like you take as fact and spread even further because your favorite talking head said it.  Both sides are doing it and it doesn't matter because they are just different sides of the same coin and people are increasingly ignorant of that fact.  Republicans and democrats want to control you and take everything away from you, to think otherwise shows that they have you swallowing the whole enchilada of lies.  

I've said it before and I'll say it again, neither side has the answers.  The answers are somewhere in the middle.  We aren't getting there because we keep electing the same piece of shit assholes that are getting rich at our expense.  It is no coincidence that the majority of congress are millionaires.  They are stacking the deck in their own favor and in the favor of their super-rich donors.  They don't represent the people.  They haven't for a very long time.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> for those unfamiliar with this, Obama was fed dog meat as a little boy in indonesia. hardly anything one can fault him for.



That doesn't matter to the far right knuckleheads.  Nevermind the fact that in some parts of the world dog and cat meat are a normal part of the diet.  Romney eats bacon, unless he's a muslim, and the people who keep pigs as pets should be making a big stink about that.  Romney eats far more bacon than the average American eats dog.


----------



## DOBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> for those unfamiliar with this, Obama was fed dog meat as a little boy in indonesia. hardly anything one can fault him for.



Ok Barry, fido or broccoli?


----------



## secdrl (Aug 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> That doesn't matter to the far right knuckleheads. Nevermind the fact that in some parts of the world dog and cat meat are a normal part of the diet. *Barack eats bacon, and he's a muslim!!!, *and the people who keep pigs as pets should be making a big stink about that. Romney eats far more bacon than the average American eats dog.



I know.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2012)

When I was in the Phillipines those chicken legs we were sold were pretty fuckin big, didn't see any dogs or cats running around either


----------

